# لماذا لون الاطارات اسود



## محمد حسن نصر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيت اعرض لكم هالموضوع لماذا لون الاطارات اسود 

تشتهر إطارات السيارات عالميا بأنها سوداء اللون ، لذلك يعتقد الكثيرون بأن الأسود هو لونها الأصلي أو الطبيعي . 

وفي الواقع فإن لون المطاط المصنع المخلوط مع السولفار هو الرمادي المصفر . وإذا نظرت إلى صور السيارات القديمة ، 

سترى أن لون إطاراتها افتح بكثير من الإطارات الحديثة . المطاط المكون للإطارات الحديثة هو مادة كيميائية معقدة 

تحتوي احيانا اكثر من عشرين عنصرا متوازنا . إلا أن العنصر الأهم ، هو الكربون الأسود . إن إضافة مادة الكربون الى 

الخليط المكون للإطار تسمح للمصمم بتعديل خصائص أدائه بعد إنجازه .

وبشكل عام ، فإن الإطارات المستخدمة للاستعمال اليومي تحتوي على كمية قليلة من الكربون الأسود ، بينما ترتفع 

نسبته في الإطارات المخصصة لسيارات السباق .

وكلما زادت جودة الكربون وكميته في خليط الإطار زادت مساحة السطح الخارجي لإطار السيارة ، الأمر الذي يضمن مرور 

الحرارة من السيارة الى الإطار الذي ستزداد حرارته بسرعة . هذا كله يناسب الخصائص المطلوبة في الإطارات المعدة 

لسيارات السباق ، حيث تزداد كفاءة الإطار كلما زادت ليونته وطراوته في ذروت السباق .اما في الإطارات المستخدمه

للسيارات العادية ، فيتم اعتماد مسألة تقليل احتكاك الإطار بالأرض ( لتقليل مصروف الوقود ) ، بالإضافة إلى دراسة 

الدولاب بشكل شامل لزيادة مدة استخدامه في السيارة . وفي النهاية نرى أن اختيار الدولاب المناسب يعتمد هدف 

الاستخدام ، فإطار سيارة السباق يختلف حتى عن إطار عربة نقل البضائع أو السيارة السياحية .


م ن ق و ل:59:


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز.حيدر كرماش الوائلي


----------



## سلطان86 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات الهامه دي وربنا يزيدك يا عم من معلوماته علشان تفيدنا كلنا يالا باي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد حسن نصر .

تحية طيبة .

فيما يخص انتقال الحرارة للجسم الاسود وفق نظرياتها وقوانيها بالتوصيل او الاشعاع وجد

ان الجسم الاسود يفقد الحرارة بسرعة اكبر من بقية الاجسام .

ولهذا السبب تطلى جميع المواد التي يراد لها تفقد الحرارة باللون الاسود .

مثال على ذالك ضواغط التبريد المغلقة او المحكمة وخلفيات التلفاز واكثر الاجهزة الكهربائية

وحتى انابيب البرادات والثلاجات الخلفية وحتى ذرات الكاربون التي تجعل لون زيت المحركات

اسود هو احتراقها وامتصاص الحرارة من المحرك ....الخ .

انا ترددت بطرح السؤال لانك حامل لافتة :59: 

جزاك الله الف خير في هذا الشهر الفضيل .

البغدادي


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه الملومات القيمه


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ شكرى محمد نورى
اولا اشكرك بشدة على ردودك الممتازة
وثانيا:
اتقدم للاسف لك ولجميع العضاء بسبب لافتة:59: فهي غير مقصودة
وشكرا

محمد حسن نصر


----------



## م المصري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا شكري نوري و نصر علي المعلومات الرائعه 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طارق بويرق (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً اخواني والله ان هذا المنتدى خير جليس


----------



## مستشار (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومة


----------



## احمد1970 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد1970 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو المزيد من العلومات المهمة وشكراااااااا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى محمد


----------



## احمد مؤنس (16 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## الحوية (16 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## heart_beat292 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## heart_beat292 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مساهمة رائعة , وبارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا .

نترقب جديدك القادم .


----------



## شريف عبد الله (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بمناسة الاطارات.....ارجو التنويه ان الاطارات من نوع نسر و المشهورة فى مصر هى من اردأ انواع الاطارات و التى لم تتعرض للتطوير من الثمانينات وهى بالرغم من ذلك مفروضة على اى شركة تجميع سيارات محلية مصرية ان تستخدمها كاطارات و السؤال.............لماذا؟


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## شريف عبد الله (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس درجة اولى قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## demonarundo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## صائب العربي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكراً*

أحسنت, معلومات قيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خير اخى العزيز


----------



## eng.mizoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز والمعلومات قيمة ولكن كنا نحتاج إلى المزيد
:20:


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2010)

سؤال وأجوبة جيدة 
مع التحيات


----------



## virtualknight (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات0


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خي*


----------



## lamigra (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمة
*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي الافادة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------

